# Breath like blocked drain



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

I have been informed that my mouth stinks.

I already brush twice a day for 4 minutes with an electric toothbrush. I floss and I rinse and gargle with listerine.

And I'm still disgusting.

What can i do please?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

step 1 go to the dentist. he/she will be able to tell if you have an infection or something that causes the smell. if he says he doesnt know why then step 2 look at diet. tinned fish, eggs, protein powder even can cause it. bad breath is caused by bacteria so it could be something youre eating. instead of listerine try corsidol.(spelling) im alergic to it but its highest strength mouthwash


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Do you get a lot of acid reflux?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Do you smoke? Take any medications or have a digestive condition (like coeliac disease for example?)

What's your diet like? Low carb diets, fasting or crash dieting can cause bad breath too.

If you can't pin it down, ask your dentist and GP.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

superpube said:


> I have been informed that my mouth stinks.
> 
> I already brush twice a day for 4 minutes with an electric toothbrush. I floss and I rinse and gargle with listerine.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain man. I've always got a rank taste in my mouth unless I use tons of mouthwash every day multiple times but masking it with listerine isn't the answer. I'm pretty sure it's the high protein diet.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

superpube said:


> I have been informed that my mouth stinks.
> 
> I already brush twice a day for 4 minutes with an electric toothbrush. I floss and I rinse and gargle with listerine.
> 
> ...


I'm told that CB12 is really good but it's about £12 a pop


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ask a dentist/dental hygienist?? You've probably got a decaying tooth somewhere that's not causing you pain...


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Phil. said:


> Do you get a lot of acid reflux?


Occasionally get bad indigestion, and burp up bile


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Leigh said:


> Do you smoke? Take any medications or have a digestive condition (like coeliac disease for example?)
> 
> What's your diet like? Low carb diets, fasting or crash dieting can cause bad breath too.
> 
> If you can't pin it down, ask your dentist and GP.


Dont smoke

No medications

Strangely I am being tested for ceoliac at the moment, got a lot of those symptoms kicked in recently

Diet I have changed from high fat/low carb to lower fat/higher carb a few months ago to try


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

dumdum said:


> Ask a dentist/dental hygienist?? You've probably got a decaying tooth somewhere that's not causing you pain...


haven't seen a dentist for mearly 20 years.. coincidence..?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

does your boyfriend wash his c0ck before you blow him?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

go to the dentist if your breath is disgusting,theyl give you a deep clean and remove all the

gunk under your gums.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

superpube said:


> I have been informed that my mouth stinks.
> 
> I already brush twice a day for 4 minutes with an electric toothbrush. I floss and I rinse and gargle with listerine.
> 
> ...


I would put money on a rotting tooth that you are luckily enough not to have any pain from....yet


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

superpube said:


> haven't seen a dentist for mearly 20 years.. coincidence..?


My car is running like a dog. It's 12 years old and has never had a service. Do you think there might be some connection?

Seriously, get to the dentist and start going regularly. You will really regret it in later life if you don't.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

My ex missus had this and her teeth were rotten, she spent 2500 quid to get em right and sorted with a private dentist as she hated them and they were the only ones willing to let her sleep with work being done, made her a different person in all honesty, she went from hating her teeth to loving them!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> does your boyfriend wash his c0ck before you blow him?


I ask him not to, love my cheese.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

superpube said:


> I ask him not to, love my cheese.


every bit of protein helps!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

You need to eat a plate of horse manure for breakfast every morning. It will not solve the problem but it will tone the smell down a bit.....LOL :lol:


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

superpube said:


> Occasionally get bad indigestion, and burp up bile


could be to do with that. My breath smells bad when I get a lot of reflux. Omeprazole controls stomach acid / bile but is prescription only


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> You're a well endowed man. and we love you for it.
> 
> Long time.


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

No need to brush for 4 minutes that is too much 2 minutes is enough.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

superpube said:


> I ask him not to, love my cheese.


Thought you'd changed your diet to lower fat / higher carb? Or does this fit your macros?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Use an alcohol free mouthwash. The alcohol based types dry your mouth out which makes the problem worse.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Thought you'd changed your diet to lower fat / higher carb? Or does this fit your macros?


i make sacrifices to fit it in



PaulB said:


> Use an alcohol free mouthwash. The alcohol based types dry your mouth out which makes the problem worse.


I've tried this. Felt weird and I did not like it or feel it as effective


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

superpube said:


> I have been informed that my mouth stinks.
> 
> I already brush twice a day for 4 minutes with an electric toothbrush. I floss and I rinse and gargle with listerine.
> 
> ...


Stop lickin ass


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Stop lickin ass


Its my favourite fruit. Mmm peachy


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

"Mmm peachy" - what film is that from?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

AncientOldBloke said:


> "Mmm peachy" - what film is that from?


probably in most of your gay porn dvd stash mate


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> "Mmm peachy" - what film is that from?


austine powers rings a bell


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Stash implies hidden.

Its on my coffee table to scare away the mother in law.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> "Mmm peachy" - what film is that from?


dunno about any film i was just thinking about nice bum


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Phil. said:


> could be to do with that. My breath smells bad when I get a lot of reflux. Omeprazole controls stomach acid / bile but is prescription only


It can be bought OTC

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Acid-Reflux-10-mg-Gastro-Resistant-Tablets-14-Tablets_11855/


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't want to be a dick but high protein diet can cause it... Especially paleo diet... In the animals, high protein diet, almost always causes stinking mouth...

Ushumans are different, but some of us get that reaction... I don't know why precisely... And don't know if there is a solution (but probably there is).

Otherwise it can be caused by tonsil stones, get them checked


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> could be to do with that. My breath smells bad when I get a lot of reflux. Omeprazole controls stomach acid / bile but is prescription only


THIS. I used to get bad breath and acid reflux, but since I started on the Omeprazole it's no longer an issue.

P.S. You can get Trisec brand Omeprazole on eBay from a variety of Sri Lankan sellers, can personally confirm it's good stuff and gets delivered within about a week, literally a few quid for a box of 100 20mg capsules which works for me.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have tried loads of brands of mouthwash and dental stuff. Stick to listerine and save money. The rest don't work and cost a bomb.

Go to the dentist and ask them as they can do a proper check.


----------

